# truly imporvised cadenzas?



## Fidelio (Sep 30, 2005)

Does any one know of a live performance recording of which it is known for sure that the soloist (preferably pianist) really did improvise the cadenza? Not a a recording in which the soloist played his/her own cadenza, but truly improvised it. Thank you!


----------

